# Dragon apxs lenses



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Dragon|APX Replacement Lens|Gold Ionized|Snow Goggles

pretty similar except for aesthetics


----------



## Artu89 (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you used them? The main issue for me is diffrence when you are wearing goggles. Color( orange, light orange, orange-pink...?), brightness etc... I dont have possibility to check it out.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I have red ion apx and the bluegreen nfx. Nearly the same. A mirrored amber lens


----------

